# Transom window repair options (with pictures)



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

There are probably stops inside that are either nailed in or screwed in. You can probably remove those carefully, and order a new double pane from a glass shop. What is the condition of the entire door unit? Probably makes sense to consider total replacement if the rest of the door is showing significant wear.


----------



## barlav (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks. I will get up there and see if I can pop out the unit. The door is only 5 years old so hopefully there is no need to replace everything.


----------



## Laurence (May 27, 2011)

A large majority have a sash bead that keeps the glass held with the frame.
Ideally you can remove the sash bead, slice any sealant and then be able to remove the pane of glass. Just reverse the process for reinstalling.
Make sure once you reinstall some glass, you clean the panes. If you want some window cleaning tips have a look at this Sydney window cleaner's top 10 tips for window cleaning.
With the most important ones being, do not use too much detergent and look at the windows once they are cleaned from both inside and out.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There should be a manufacturers name somewhere around the door or frame(possibly behind a hinge), contact them for a replacement.


----------

